# Two HR20's in same room - Remote programming



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

My second HR10-250 died and DTV replaced with another HR20.

Problem I have is that I have them racked in the Basement, cabled to my A/V receiver via HDMI and controlled from upstairs with a Universal MX-600 RF remote.

How can I have each on a different remote code the way I do with my TiVos?

I was able to change one to RF, AV1 and can control it from the supplied remote using RF, but I need to use IR on both, since I need to program the different code sets into the MX-600


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

This post won't help much but there is a remote expert at dbstalk who got this working for me with IR. To this day I don't really know what I did but I currently have both remotes programmed to separate ID's and it was done by pressing some buttons on the remote itself. The installer didn't know how to do it.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

unixadm said:


> My second HR10-250 died and DTV replaced with another HR20.
> 
> Problem I have is that I have them racked in the Basement, cabled to my A/V receiver via HDMI and controlled from upstairs with a Universal MX-600 RF remote.
> 
> ...


To switch the Hr20 to alternate code, which there is only one of, start by programming code 00003 to AV1 or AV2 on the remote. Then slide back to the directv device and enter the menu of the receiver:

1. menu> settings> setup> remote> receiver mode>

2. you will see either Directv or AV1/AV2, click whichever to reveal both

3. choose AV1/AV2, the remote will no longer control the receiver, slide to av1 r av2 whichever has code 00003

4. press DONE and exit the menu


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

This and many other remote tips are here:

_How do I program my Remote to also control my TV, DVR, stereo or another satellite receiver?_ 
→ Remote Control Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) 

As always, with a big thank you to Edmund.

- Craig


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Edmund said:


> To switch the Hr20 to alternate code, which there is only one of, start by programming code 00003 to AV1 or AV2 on the remote. Then slide back to the directv device and enter the menu of the receiver:
> 
> 1. menu> settings> setup> remote> receiver mode>
> 
> ...


You are a great help for all of us with remote problems, thanks a lot. I have 2 HR20s on IR with different codes, done with your help. Another HR20 is on RF but I just got an HR21 and I would like to put that on RF with a different code from the HR20 but have been unsuccessful using the method described on screen. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

joed32 said:


> You are a great help for all of us with remote problems, thanks a lot. I have 2 HR20s on IR with different codes, done with your help. Another HR20 is on RF but I just got an HR21 and I would like to put that on RF with a different code from the HR20 but have been unsuccessful using the method described on screen. Is there a way to do this?


thanks, try the following:

Enter the menu:

1. menu> settings> setup> remote> IR/RF>

2. you will see either IR or RF, tap whichever to reveal both

3. pressing either RF or RF, than DONE, the remote won't work any longer, now do the following on the remote:

a) dtv

b) press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks

c) enter 9 6 1

d) press CH UP

e) enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID #, found on a sticker in the access card compartment

f) press SELECT


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Edmund said:


> thanks, try the following:
> 
> Enter the menu:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I will try it this evening!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Edmund said:


> thanks, try the following:
> 
> Enter the menu:
> 
> ...


You're the MAN,! Works great, now I can stop putting Styrofoam over the one I'm not watching.


----------



## divorce certific (Jun 22, 2009)

I have 3 HR20s in my family room. I was able to get the remotes to control 2 of them--one remote on Directv setting, the other on AV1 or AV2. I followed the directions in another thread, and they worked great for controlling 2 HR20s. The problem seems to be that when you set the receiver mode your choices are "Directv" or "AV1 or AV2". I can set the three remotes one to Directv, one to AV1 and one to AV2. At this point the remote set to AV1 controls both HR20s which are set to "AV1 or AV2". The remote set to AV2 does the same. Bottom line I can control two HR20s (one set to Directv the other to "AV1 or AV2", but not three. Why couldn't they have let us set the receiver mode to (1) Directv, (2) AV1 or (3) AV2.

Anyone got a solution?


----------



## divorce certific (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a Mitsubishi WD-65734 HDTV, as well as 2 ea. DirecTV HR20-700's (all in the same room). I determined from one of the threads how to control the two HR20's with one remote (AV1 code = 00003; interestingly, the HR20's programming mode only showed the 00002 code for the H20 and the DirecTV Customer Service insisted that 00001 would work! - thanks Edmund!).

Now I would like to dispense with the RC for the TV for normal viewing. However, in order to switch inputs on the Mitsubishi TV, say between the two HR20's, when I select INPUT on the TV's RC, rather than additional presses on the INPUT cycling through the various inputs, I am presented with the built-in on-screen menu which requires that I cursor over to the desired input for selection using the RC's wheel-arrow keys.

Other than the obvious insertion of the basic code for the Mitsubishi WD-65734 into the RC64R which does not allow wheeled-arror control, is there some way I can also program the RC64R to have its wheel-arrow keys control the TV's cursor? E.g., are there special key codes I could put into the "TV" position of the MODE switch on the RC64R?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

My 4 DTV HD units (in the same room). I have them all controlled by their own remotes. 4 remotes 4 receivers. Is that what you want ???

If it is then all you have to do is go to the menu and choose the program remote option, you can set up to 10 different codes now.


----------

